# Blurry On DTG Using RIP software



## rgunawan (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello T-shirt Forums Member,

I would like to thank all of you for the MASSIVE amount of information you shared on this forum. I finally decided to jump on the "T-Shirt Printing" band wagon, after pondering and lurking through this forum for a few years 

I decided to use DTG printer and I am having an issue and wondering if you can help point me to the right direction.

Here is the issue:
The printer I am using is modified EPSON Stylus Photo 1390 series. By the vendor, I was trained to use 2 software programs: Acro RIP and EK Print.

The issue I am having is when I am using AcroRIP, and printing on White T-Shirt (no pre-treatment), the pictures is somewhat blurry. Blurry not to the point that it is unsellable, but it is something that I find it annoying. 

I tested the following image: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/e2/20/99e220359b1f5027d793745bf4d089e2.jpg

And I can see the wings of the logo are a bit blurry, when printing on White Tshirt.

A few observation:
1. When using the AcroRIP on Black shirt with white underbase, it looks just Fine.
2. When using EKPrint, I NEVER have any of these blurry printing issue. However, EKPrint doesn't generate enough white ink (different concern), so the result is not as satisfactory as using AcroRIP
3. Originally, I was told that the chance is the print head was set too far. So I did a test where I set the T-Shirt from very CLOSE to the print head (to the point that the residue of the ink will get to the shirt), to very FAR to the print head. All result the same blurriness.
4. I also tested one with pre-treated White Shirt, same blurry result.

So, originally, I inclined to blame the Printer, BUT, that's not as logical, since the result on EKPrint has no blurry issue (with same exact image, same exact printer setting).

So, to me, this points out to the AcroRIP setting that may be wrong. But maybe you guys can shed a little light and point me to the right direction on what I can get a better result.

Thanks so much, y'all!

*cheers
Ray


----------



## Justdori (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm having the same issue here, I have the same printer and when I print on white background the image comes blurry. I'm using only AcroRIP for printing. If you have found a solution could you please share it here?
Thank you


----------

